# First Horse, aggression, moving yards, tips.



## Reddwild (5 October 2017)

I bought my first horse a month ago he is a six-year-old Welsh cob.  I saw him twice and rode him in different situations.  He had lived with just one other old pony whole of his life in the same home so I knew this was gonna be a big move for him. 
 He came home to a field by himself unfortunately the horses there in the field next to him  had moved. 
 He settled in really well and we had a nice few rides including one short hack out. 
 In his old home and with me he had lunged perfectly but I went to lunge him one time and he started showing real aggression and lunging towards me with his ears pinned back.  This took me back a bit as I wasnt expecting it.
 We have had a couple of ground work lessons and he also did it with the instructor lunging him but is slightly better now Ive lunged him once since then still showing aggression trying to lunge me but I was slightly more prepared and new where to be. 
 We have decided to move to a small yard this weekend so we both company Horse and human and a little more help. 
I was wondering if anybody had any experience with this and any tips for the new yard and tips  on how to move on from this  and start again. 
Thanks 
Please be nice &#128523;


----------



## 9tails (5 October 2017)

Hi Reddwild, we've already responded to the same post from Friday last week.  I'm glad you've decided to move this weekend, I foresee a huge sigh of relief from your horse.


----------



## Reddwild (5 October 2017)

Hi. Yes thank you just looking for some tips at the new yard as another move for him and and ideas for getting him back into work at new yard and helping to stop the aggression. Thanks


----------



## Meowy Catkin (5 October 2017)

Good luck for the move. I expect that the root of the issue was that he was on his own. Hopefully moving will help return him to the horse that you tried, but you may need some experienced support especially to begin with. He may show some separation anxiety, but that can be overcome with training to get him to realise that he will return to his new herd mates again.


----------



## ester (5 October 2017)

I'm glad you have found somewhere, I didn't realise he was welsh as well. Do be aware that he will likely still take a good few months to chill properly. My own was a different horse 12 months down the line when he finally lost that wrinkled nostril worried look.

IMO you need to be really consistent with your handling and expectations of them, they are often happier with a few boundaries but can't always maintain them over the anxiety issues. They are very much if there is an issue you deal with it and forget about it, you don't hold onto it. Hopefully you can get some good help while on the yard


----------



## Reddwild (5 October 2017)

Thank you, he is known to be very stubborn and has been the boss it seems for a bit round the yard. I'm going to stick with him and really want it to work for us both but will bare in mind that we may just not be compatible but i do know it has and is still going to be a huge change for him.
He didnt have too much separation anxiety before and will be going into a restricted paddock by himself for a while to begin with as he is very over weight. 
thanks for your help.
Any tips on how what i should be doing with him in the first few weeks at the new yard as cant go back into working him as he isnt used to be anyway so want to slowly build up. Was thinking walks around the yard and the sand school and with help of our instructor lunging and when i start gaining his trust bring him back into work.


----------



## 9tails (5 October 2017)

You haven't mentioned any riding issues, it seems the ground handling isn't going well but if he's OK to ride I'd crack on.

A small yard won't be vastly different to the situation he was in before you bought him, one other companion.


----------



## ImmyS (5 October 2017)

Reddwild said:



			Thank you, he is known to be very stubborn and has been the boss it seems for a bit round the yard. I'm going to stick with him and really want it to work for us both but will bare in mind that we may just not be compatible but i do know it has and is still going to be a huge change for him.
He didnt have too much separation anxiety before and will be going into a restricted paddock by himself for a while to begin with as he is very over weight. 
thanks for your help.
Any tips on how what i should be doing with him in the first few weeks at the new yard as cant go back into working him as he isnt used to be anyway so want to slowly build up. Was thinking walks around the yard and the sand school and with help of our instructor lunging and when i start gaining his trust bring him back into work.
		
Click to expand...

He may react in very different ways. My horse fence walked for weeks and had separation anxiety  when moved to one yard, moved her to another yard recently and she settled immediately like she had never been anywhere else. It completely depends, either way I would just carry on as normal. Handle consistently everyday, bringing him  onto the yard and get him used to surroundings. In hand hacks, long lining and lunging. I have also known fatties to be quite grumpy and aggressive when they are hungry so I would suggest even on a bare paddock to feed low quality soaked hay so that he has something to constantly munch on.


----------



## Reddwild (5 October 2017)

We did have some simple riding issues, he was going really well for a couple of lessons that got him cantering again (I hadn&#8217;t been able to at first) then after he learnt to canter again he enjoyed a little too much and took of with my twice (we rode in a big field and just went up the long side of the field with a few bucks thrown in for good measure haha)
We also had a moment and he threw me off out hacking, but we honk this may have been beacause of I&#8217;ll fitting saddle, which hopefully is now sorted. 

I was thinking about doing in hand pole work too with him to build up some trust with me. He loves jumping (I&#8217;ve never jumped him) 
Okay yes will see if I can do that with the soaked hay, I&#8217;ll soak it for when he&#8217;s in a night as well then.


----------



## YorksG (5 October 2017)

If you can get him out with others, rather than by himself, he may well settle better. Agree with making sure he isn't hungry, with the stress of moving and being on his own, he may well have some issues with incipient ulcers. For none calorie feeding try using non molassed oat straw chaff, keeps their tummy's working without adding any calories


----------



## LaurenBay (6 October 2017)

Turn him out with others and give him a couple of weeks. If problems persist then get a good riding instructor. Do you know when he last his his back, saddle and teeth checked?


----------



## ester (6 October 2017)

I have to say unless he is an immediate laminitis risk I'd think he'd be much better out with others.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (6 October 2017)

If he has had an  ill-fitting saddle with you, I guess that is the root of your problems.  
He was feeling sore, which can also make them anxious because they are vulnerable to predators when not 100% (in their heads/wild),  he had no horse friends to reassure him or protect him and then you asked him to work.
I would give him some time off work when he gets to the new yard, at least until he is able to go into the herd, make sure you bring him in to a small feed each day, even if he is overweight, so that he associates you with something pleasurable and gets into a routine and before you start riding him again have the vet check him over to make sure that all the issues really have been solved.
I wouldn't leave him in a paddock on his own for long - he needs to be in a herd.


----------



## Reddwild (8 October 2017)

Thank you everyone. We are moving today and he will be in for a day or two as being wormed and so he can settle with his new stable mate next door then do out near the other horses and then hopefully out with one other cob type with more horses near. I will also be getting vet out for check over. 
He had saddle check when i got my new saddle and teeth been recently done and vet checked them few weeks ago. 
Little nervous about the move but hopefully things will start going forwards, we will have a week and a bit of off work and then lunging with my instructor the week after while im on holiday. 
He doesnt have any feed as he is over weight and the grass is very good at new place but i will make sure ive got carrots


----------



## LaurenBay (9 October 2017)

how did the move go? all settled I hope?


----------



## Reddwild (9 October 2017)

The move went really well and he seems happier all ready, apart from being stuck in his stable for a day and a bit as just been wormed and cant go out yet but will be out tomorow morning hopefully. hes getting used to the straw bed and being a bit fussy with his hay at the moment but has already made friend with his stable mate and getting along really well  im happy too


----------



## ester (9 October 2017)

Excellent news  do keep us updated


----------



## LaurenBay (9 October 2017)

great news  some Horses just do not cope without others, and they need equine company to stay sane. 

Hopefully this is the start of a new chapter for the both of you.


----------



## Reddwild (9 October 2017)

We had a little wander around the yard today in hand and he was just very nosey and wanted to drag me over to see everything haha. Booked to have vet out for a vet check over and just a little check on his locking stifles and weight to just check all good before get back into lunging work


----------



## bonny (10 October 2017)

He's already told you that he really doesn't want be lunged ! I wouldn't do anything with him either lunging or schooling if he's overweight. The best excerise would be hacking and hopefully you could bond with him on long, slow rides which both of you sound like you would benefit from ...


----------



## Reddwild (11 October 2017)

We have been doing a few little bits of ground work in in the outdoor school as he isnt too comfortable in the indoor one yet and i got him walking at a really nice distance, just over an arms length away and then coming in when he wasnt paying attention to me and walking a circle around me at a distance and he did really well and showed no signs of agression . once vet has given all clear tomorrow hopefully can start getting on and riding again


----------

